# Want pictures for book



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi my friends. Im looking for pictures that you want to donate to my first book proyect. This book is mainly for Puerto Rico (spanish). I saw that here (PR) we dont have a good source of information in spanish also we dont have a quality book that explain part by part how to have a planted aquarium, mainly all books not have all the information compared to forums like this, not even the half. I have more than 3 years in planted aquarium, experiment EI, El Natural, now with dutch scape and Amano's scapes, emmersed culture, be on more than 5 forums (spanish and English), I have a spanish forum and had a club etc... I have 18 planted tanks. Also read 4 books and now reading Barr reports. I really see that people in Puerto Rico need a good guide to planted tanks ( I personally spend money and time because of ignorance in my beggining), so I took the desicion to make the book. It will take for me long months maybe a year to make because I have others things to do in my life. I just will write from my experiences and research (only the basics). A fast calculation the book will have 50 write pages minimum without pictures, so it will have more than 100 pages when it is completed. if you want to help and have your picture with your name in a book, only send the picture to my PM.

Then I will choose from pitcures that was sent. 

I only can promise that i going to make a book. Publishing or selling not is in my mind now.

Questions or doubt can pm me.

Brian soto


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

And I thought that all Portoricans only raise all sorts of parrots.....


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

:-s well no. Here we raise several animal species, like US. Life here is pretty munch like continental US. (I went to vacation in Disney and also went to South Carolina)


Well I start it yesterday, I will post a few pages soon.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

What type of pictures are you looking for? Full tank shots? Closeups? Equipment?

By the way, how is your club doing?


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Well the club is small, but friendly, I passed charge because I will study in other university and will be far. Still will going to promote the forum. The Planted Aquariums still have a long way to run in Puerto Rico.

About the Book, I need full shots (not need to be a aquascape, I need normal planted tank too), Equipment, close ups is ok for featured images. The book is from Aquarist to aquarist, I will include a lots of trial and error.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

This is some part of work done (subject to changes)

Introduccion al Acuario Plantado

El Acuario plantado se compone de una urna de cristal o acrílico llamada comúnmente en Puerto Rico como pecera o tanque, aunque también se le llama comúnmente pecera al acuario completo por lo que urna o tanque seria más apropiado. La palabra de tanque viene del anglicismo Tank de Aquarium Tank o Planted tank (Acuario Plantado). La palabra pecera realmente se define como una urna con gravilla y peces sin utilizar filtro. La palabra acuario incluye filtro y otros equipos para ayudar a la vida que mantendremos. Comúnmente de cristal con bordes ****** es el recipiente que mantendrá adentro todos los organismos vivos y por supuesto al agua. También en la mayoría de los casos se utiliza un filtro para limpiar el agua, Iluminación para ver y para las plantas y un sistema de CO2. Hablaremos detalladamente sobre estos equipos más adelante. Lo que uno coloca adentro de la urna se le puede llamar la parte natural. Esto es, el sustrato, decoración (piedras y troncos) y Plantas y Peces. Todo esto hace un acuario plantado. Claro en algunos casos se utilizan menos equipos y en otros casos más.

A diferencia de un acuario normal (sin plantas) el acuario plantado necesita iluminación más fuerte y por lo menos 8-12 horas de luz. Esto es porque las plantas necesitan crear su alimento y lo hacen mediante la fotosíntesis. La planta necesita luz adecuada para realizar la fotosíntesis suficientemente fuerte para poder vivir. Esto por lo general significa que necesita una buena cantidad de luz, más que la que estamos acostumbrados a ver en un acuario normal. Esto es sumamente importante al .....

The content:

Contenido:

Introduccion Al Acuario Plantado

Capitulo 1: Componentes del Acuario Plantado
Esquema del acuario plantado
Urna
Filtro
Iluminación
CO2 (molécula química y Sistema de CO2)
Otros equipos
Química del Agua
Sustrato
Plantas
Animales

Capitulo 2: Ecología básica del Acuario Plantado
Esquema básico ecológico del acuario plantado
Bacterias
Animales
Plantas

Capitulo 3: Aditivos para el Acuario Plantado
Fertilizantes
N-P Ratio
..........

Brian Soto


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i have alot of pics of my tanks i can send you if youd like


----------

